

Ask HN: Save Github: Improve Github's availability - wcdolphin

Github is down again, suffering from a DDOS. Github has a huge talent pool, what would you suggest Github do in order to improve availability of the service?<p>If these outages continue, more developers will continue to leave the platform. Save Github, help them scale, and deal with availability issues.
======
proexploit
"Save Github" is a ridiculous title, I don't think Github is anywhere close to
having a problem. They've also got a lot of really smart employees and I don't
know what to contribute that they wouldn't already think of. Web services have
outages. Github's outages are not significant to me in any way.

------
dbond
I don't think many will leave unless it causes issues in deployment.

It would be nice if githubformac/windows could cache the wiki and issues for
my starred/cloned repos automatically, this would be more than enough to
satisfy me personally.

------
sayit
Maybe just stop telling it's a DDOS when it's human errors ?

~~~
zachlatta
How do you know that it's not a DDOS?

